# Sokol and Sigianga have joined as moderators



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Sokol and Sigianga have become moderators.

Sokol will be helping in German, Other Slavic languages and EHL
Sigianga will moderate in German and German-Spanish

Congratulations, and I look forward to working with both of you.

Mike


----------



## Trisia

Congratulations! Welcome to the funny farm team!

... You both had better like chocolate and/or cheese *menacing grin*


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindos "oficialmente" ao time, guys! 
Free virtual chocolate for both of you. 
(Secretly I'll bully you to take them back!).​


----------



## Outsider

Many congratulations. Two excellent additions to the team.


----------



## ewie

Ein sehr großer Bem-vindo from me también, ich bin gethrillt.


----------



## ampurdan

Herzlich Willkommen, Sigianga und Sokol!


----------



## Nunty

Welcome and welcome!


----------



## fsabroso

Welcome Sokol and Sigianga!​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*You're very welcome, guys! *


----------



## Angel.Aura

Good news for WordReference!!!

Welcome Sigianga and Sokol!


Laura


----------



## Frank06

*Jippie!!! *


----------



## Flaminius

Hinne ma tov umanaim.  

Welcome, Sigianga and Sokol!


----------



## sokol

Thank you Mike, thank you Outsider, and thank you all from the moderator team who will now drop all their workload on us two. 
(As you can see it is already 00:45 MEZ and I'm still up.)

I only have two further comments to make:


ewie said:


> Ein sehr großer Bem-Vindo from me también, ich bin gethrillt.


Proper capitalisation, ewie! If a Portuguese word is loaned to German and then used as a noun it needs to have capital letters: for _both _beginnings of the word. And I am not so sure about Bem-Vindo being male, but I will let it pass this time.*) 

*) Honestly it should be _neuter._

And what language is that supposed to be:


Flaminius said:


> Hinne ma tov umanaim.


I guess Sigianga will know; me I haven't got the faintest ... (and no it is not Hebrew; says Google translator, my dearest friend).


----------



## ewie

sokol said:


> *) Honestly it should be _neuter._
> 
> And what language is that supposed to be:
> 
> no it is not Hebrew; says Google translator.


Okay then ... _ein nüter sehr großer Bem-Vindo_. Have it your way. You usually do.

That certainly looks like Hebrew to me, Socker. Well, _tov_ does anyway.


Oh, by the way, are you addressing Flammi as your dearest friend, or Google translator?  (If the latter, I think you should really get out more.)


----------



## Flaminius

It is a Romanised Hebrew phrase, "How good and beautiful."  The rest of the sentence can be found in Psalmodia.


----------



## Loob

Congrats from me too - I am a great admirer of both of you!


----------



## sokol

Loob said:


> Congrats from me too - I am a great admirer of both of you!


You can't be serious, surely you mean Sigianga and not me. 
(Thanks a lot!)



ewie said:


> Oh, by the way, are you addressing Flammi as your dearest friend, or Google translator?  (If the latter, I think you should really get out more.)


 The latter, ewster, the latter!
 Yes, you're right, I should get out more. At least this weak because technically I am on holidays. And here I am, sitting in my room and typing this. 


Flaminius said:


> It is a Romanised Hebrew phrase, "How good and beautiful."  The rest of the sentence can be found in Psalmodia.


I feared as much.
Tonight in my dreams an angel appeared and told me to transliterate it back into Hebrew characters. I told him (her?) that I don't even know the script. Very well then ...


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi all, and thanks/mersi/moito obrigada/gracias/תודה/grazie/dank je/danke a todos! 

Ewie: I just love your multilingual potpurri!





> Tonight in my dreams an angel appeared and told me to transliterate it back into Hebrew characters...


And in order to let our dear sokol continue his sweet dreams a little - also and even in this tough, serious, and work-laden environment:
:הינה

 הנה מה טוב ומה נעים!י
.


----------



## Nunty

שכחתי שאתם יודעים את שפת המלאכים ... אז ברוכים הבאים. כבוד הוא לי לעבוד איתכם.​
For everyone else:

I forgot that you both know the language of the angels  ... so welcome! It is an honor for me to work with you.


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה, אחות, וברוכים הנמצאים! כבוד הוא *לי *לעבוד איתכם.  (אבל אני חושבת שסוקול לא יודע עברית)
​ Thanks Sister, and good to have you all here! (?, I am not sure how to best say this in English.., but I think this should work more or less) 
It is an honour for _me _to work with you all. 
.


----------



## Rayines

Querida Sigi: ¡Felicitaciones!, y a Sokol también, aunque no tengo el gusto de haberlo leído tanto .


----------



## Tagarela

Hallo,

Congratulations Sokol! 
I guess that from now on I should bother you less with private messages since you're going to have a hard work here ^^
_That German translatio still don't solve the problem perfectly ...  but I don't have the German language feeling so perhaps it is better than I think it is. _

Sigianga, I'm not acquaintaned to you, but contratulations to you as well.


Auf Wiedermoderatoren!


----------



## sokol

מתרגם נון, הרבה תודות!


 עכשיו תוכלי בבקשה להפסיק את זה? זה נותן לי רע רגשות, כתיבה זה לכיוון הלא נכון, מימין לשמאל!​ 

(I only hope that what Google Translation Services did produce here is hilariously funny ... )

And Tagarela, as for "auf Wiedermoderatoren" I would say that this is perfectly idiomatic German. 
Muchas gracias Rayines, sólo leo en los foros en español (a veces) pero no escribo.


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias, Inés y Tagarela! 


sokol said:


> ...עכשיו תוכלי בבקשה
> (I only hope that what Google Translation Services did produce here is hilariously funny ... )


  em morf ecnetnes eno morf trapa) oot ,hsilgnE ni ereht eb t'ndluow taht ereh werbeH ni gnihtyna t'nsi yllaer ereht ,yrrow t'nod tub ,..mH 
.( esruoc fo ecnetnes nwo ruoy dna - werbeH kaeps t'nod uoy taht kniht I taht yas I erehw erialC retsiS ot​


> And Tagarela, as for "auf Wiedermoderatoren" I would say that this is perfectly idiomatic German.


And really ingenious. 


Flaminius said:


> Hinne ma tov umanaim. ..





Flaminius said:


> ... "How good and beautiful."  The rest of the sentence can be found ...


You know, Flaminius, at first I thought you meant !הינה מה טוב - *אומנים* 
.


----------



## sokol

Sigianga said:


> You know, Flaminius, at first I thought you meant !הינה מה טוב - *אומנים*
> .


Oh dear oh dear ... could you stop it please? I understand each word of it you know! - Your only chance is to post Hebrew in Latin, because Google Translator doesn't understand a Hebrew-not-written-in-those-squiggly-letters. 

(Okay okay, shut up, sokol ...)


----------

